# Pima with Aquarisol



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I found a small bit of white on my blue tetra's lip. I put some Aquarisol in the tank but I am wondering if I can use Pimafix with the Aquarisol. Right now those are the only 2 meds I really have (well I Have Melafix also but the Aquarisol should get anything that would get).


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Loha- do you know?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Well I hope it is okay because I did it tonight. We shall soon see! Between the two my fishes white lip should go away.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you should be fine obs...i have used them both in conjunction before without any issues whatsoever....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You can use all 3 together if you want.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Thanks guys  I don't think I will need Melafix as I think it is probably fungus related. I put the Aquarisol in there first because I think that it hits the biggest spectrum without being hard on my cories or pleco. But I put in the Pima because I am pretty sure it is a fungus, but I am not positive. It's not much at all on there. If it gets bigger or doesn't at least get better I will add Melafix.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I take that back. I took a closer look at it and I am thinking it is columnaris, So bacterial we go. I will add the Melafix to the mix after I do a water change later today.


----------

